# Single Tube Tires



## Luckykat32 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am new to collecting vintage bicycles, but I own/collect just about everything else from the "Golden Era" (20s-50s), so this is a "dangerous" hobby for me.  In my first month of collecting I already have 2 bikes: a 37 Colson Imperial & and a late 20s Hawthorne Flyer & already looking for my 3rd...maybe a late 40s Western Flyer Super or similar post-war bike.

   Anyways, my Hawthorne Flyer came from the original owners daughter & she told me that he got it when he was 7 or 8 & he was born in 1920, so I'm thinkin' its late 20s...but I'm not sure. (I will get pictures up soon).
   It has 26", metal clad, wood wheels & has a New Departure model C rear brake & single tube tires...which are older, but I'm not sure how old.

  The rear tire popped (the valve stem went into tire) and I'm looking for a replacement tire...*Does someone make a repro single tube tire?   Are original replacements available?* And lastly,  *Would a regular tube tire fit on my rims or would I have to get new rims?*

Ultimately I want prewar red tires on this bike, so what are my options?


***I'm also looking for a correct headlight & battery tube...preferably the "Flyer" headlight if available!***

Thanks for any help!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 10, 2010)

there are repops out there for 28's not sure for 26in glue ons.  I think they are only black rubber.  battery tube is easy to get but good luck on the light kinda rare. you could use 26 in rims from the  early 40's 26 inch light weight rims. just lace them up to your hubs.     here is a picture of my 1930 hawthorne flyer 28 in.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 11, 2010)

The original 26 inch single tube tires are a lot easier to find than the 28s, keep looking on Ebay.
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## pelletman (Nov 11, 2010)

huh?  28's are WAY easier to find in single tube, but if you want red, your only choice will be the REALLY heavy Memory Lane tires for around 300 per set


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 12, 2010)

I guess that I've just been lucky or unlucky, over the years I have been able to buy a lot of NOS, 26, 24, 20 and 8 inch single tube tires, but have never been able to buy a NOS 28" singletube tire. If you are talking about repops, that's a different story. 
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## pelletman (Nov 12, 2010)

They 28's are way easier to find in originals as there were so many more made.  You can't even find a repro in anything but 28 I think..


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys...
    I would prefer the prewar red, but it's not a necessity.  AND, I don't mind if they're repro...if anyone knows where I can get the repro single tube tires or originals in a 26" or if anyone has one or two for sale I would definately buy one!

Let me know!  If I have to get new rims, I will probably go to the 28" just for the early look.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 21, 2010)

redline1968 said:


> there are repops out there for 28's not sure for 26in glue ons.  I think they are only black rubber.  battery tube is easy to get but good luck on the light kinda rare. you could use 26 in rims from the  early 40's 26 inch light weight rims. just lace them up to your hubs.     here is a picture of my 1930 hawthorne flyer 28 in.




Gorgeous early Flyer...do you know when they changed their logo to it saying "Hawthorne Flyer" w/ the airplane on it?  I would assume it has to be either '31 or '32 because after that they would be balloon tire...even in '32 they already started to put the balloon tire out


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks it is a cool bike.  Im not sure at all when they did do that. more than likely early thirties when airplanes were cool.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 22, 2010)

28" tires were bad about slipping and ripping out the valve. If the tear around the valve hole isn't too big, there is a fix for that. Replacement valves were made to clamp into the hole. Shouldn't be too hard to find one.


----------



## sam (Dec 23, 2010)

Valves Joel is talking about
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Motobike-Bi...973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c58713c0d


----------



## MrVelo (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.a-dugast.com/dugasteng.html
Here is the link for manufacturer of tube tires. They make also white ones, see cross section.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 29, 2010)

*perfect!*

The link for the valves is exactly what I'm looking for, so I don't have to replace the whole tire.  Like I said before, I have a 26" single tube tire & I've realized how difficult they are to find new or old...28" is much easier to find.

   I think mine are 26 x 1 3/4, but I could be wrong.  

***Again, if anyone out there has a single tube tire in 26", I WILL BUY IT/THEM! especially if they produced them in something else that is not black.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought I would add some pictures to this thread...
(the bike is upside down on the ground because of the popped rear tire) Has anyone come across tires like this before?  Can anyone date this bike?














picture of the early Delta Defender that came on the bike:





Pictures of the ORIGINAL owner of the bike circa 1995 right before he died & circa 1928 (when his daughter told me he received the bike)


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome post! I love to see the original owner and a bit if the history. Thank you!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd say 33/34.  I have a 35.  What does the head badge look like?  Post a pic of it.  Where do you live in SOCAL?  I'm in the IE


----------

